# Gents - Idea's for a beach holiday please!



## ShieldsOnTour (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi all,

My girlfriend and I are just in the process of looking for our summer get away, and as gentlemen of fine living I thought I would ask you all for suggestions! 

We mostly have very active holidays (we are both rock climbers) so this is our annual "relax on the beach doing nothing" type holiday. 

What we are looking for is tropical beaches, plenty of sun, no kids, fine food and drinks! Our budget is about £3,000 (so about US$4,500) and would like 10-14 days all inclusive. We are UK based.

So - anyone have any suggestions of locations we should look at? Hotels that have impressed? etc.

Many thanks all,

Tim.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's difficult to say without knowing your personalities. If you truly want a worry-free holiday where you do nothing, Spain is close to you. I've been to Avilles and San Sebastian. Both were neat. Greek isles, perhaps? That's on my list for when I'm older.

Depending on how adventurous you and your girlfriend are, I'd recommend somewhere off the beaten path. You should be able to get to Egypt fairly inexpensively. The nile cruise I took was awesome. Airfares would be more expensive, but if you could fly into Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania and take the ferry/fly to Zanzibar, that was one of my favorites. Both of these would be more expensive to get to, but much cheaper once you're there. You would need a higher tolerance for discomfort, and be willing to be more flexible with your plans, but I find this kind of thing more invigorating and life-affirming than your typical beach trip.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Dalmatia has gorgeous beaches.

My number two would be anywhere in the Dodecanes islands (always Patmos for me because a friend owns a villa there) except, obviously, Mykanos - unless you're 19 and love to party 

D.


----------



## The Heirophant (Jan 13, 2009)

I am also a fan of the greek islands.

But if you want to push the boat out I can recommend the Maldives.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I would recommend Barbados. There are quite a few airlines flying there from the UK and the island has a very relaxed, yet quite traditional atmosphere.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

ShieldsOnTour said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My girlfriend and I are just in the process of looking for our summer get away, and as gentlemen of fine living I thought I would ask you all for suggestions!
> 
> ...


I agree with SlowE30 suggestion about Zanzibar. Since you are based in the UK flight shouldn't be that expensive and the cost once you are in Tanzania are very cheap but again you have to be flexible.


----------

